# LGB new products?



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

I've heard through the grapevine that LGB won't be coming out with any new American prototypes until early next year. I am not sure if the Europeans have anything new yet, but I saw this on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0Q2GIP9knk&feature=related
It seems that the Europeans already have their new LGB stuff.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes they have, new track and some stock recievals have been reported on the GScalemad site in England, so some stock is reaching the streets there. As for here the whole distribution issue seams to still be a sticking point. Silvergate (ex-LGBoA), depending on who you talk to, may or may not have some sort of a legal hold over distribution of product labeled LBG in this country. Of course if they ship them in Marklin boxs that kind of mutes the whole issue doesnt it? 

But Marklin's 1st LGB catalog is exclusivley European profile, not much market here in this country for that. So even if there was no question about any distribution here, I'm not surprised they didnt ship anything here this year. Hopefully they will make some US profile next year, and hopefully they will ship it here next year, and most hopefully it wont cost an arm and a leg more than the old already pricey LGB cost, being overtly expensive is something Marklin is reknown for. I persoanlly dont expect Marklin to do much for the US market, it doesnt fit there historic profile which never had any real presence here in the US.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

The LGB distributor in Australia told me earlier this year to not hold my breath for any US prototype models from LGB.


----------

